# Ozzy,Icarus,Envy RIP 14.10.07 - 1.29.08



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

Ozzy, Icarus, and Envy have passed on, and are running in the rainbow bridge with piippa and all the other rats.

I have no idea what was the cause of death. They only smelled bad, like very strong pee, even tho I cleaned their cage everyday. They were happy, seemed healthy, and playful.
But today, when I started cleaning cage, only kazzak and illidan came on the door... moments later I found Ozzy,Icarus, and Envy curled up in their tissue box ... dead.
I am taking kazzak and Illidan to the vet tomorrow, just incase.

Boys, play nice at the bridge, dont tease other ratties too much! mommy loves ya alot <3<3 

     

Vid of kazzak and icarus playing on bed couple weeks past, also some pictures on the video aswell 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSRnzhaY81A


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your losses


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

I visited the vet today, and he said my boys and girls are all fine and healthy, and cant think of an any reason why my 3 boys died. Also he was sweet and gave me 50% discount and didnt charge anything for checking the girls.

Tho im intrigued why they died... so im thinking of sending them to the coroner or ortopsy or whatever its called. Cause I cannot think of any illnesses or suchs that would of just.. killed em.
I mean They all eat properly, get treats, cage gets cleaned, free range time, cuddles, and fresh water. ;_;


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

oh, hun, i'm so sorry. they were such beautiful handsome young boys. i can offer no reason for why they left so suddenly. i watched your video though and though beautiful it was very sad. perhaps though, where they are now, they can dance like these rats: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GuFvFfvSqI&NR=1

after watching your vid, and knowing that you've lost so many of your dear ones i stumbled on that vid of the child dancing with her rats. then i imagined it was you with your rats from the bridge... go see what i mean, it will help i'm sure.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Loved the video you done for your little ratties  so cute <3 i bet there havin fun on the rainbow bridge ..<3
Godbless
Jess x


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

Thank you for the nice words alot 

Twitch: The video was nice, tho my boys would of never just enjoyed sitting on shoulder/arm/head  They were power machines and running around like there was no other day! ^^ playful little fellas.

I really appriciate the nice comments <3


----------

